# Dream date



## sasha1

Hi all,

Was having a conversation on pm before..... Right if you could have a date or night....With anyone....who would it be??????

Mine would be......after such a decision....would be Eninem.....the person I was in pm with..who shall remain remain namless..knows the reason...haha...but cannot be printed for many reasons...lol

I'm not wanting to offend anyone here...its just a bit of fun



Heidi


----------



## Steff

Mine would be danny dyer for the simple fact i love his accent and his face is deliteful, and i know what i wanna do to him .


----------



## bev

Hi this is Northerner here,

My moderators license has expired so i am unable to use my signature.

Anyway, i would go out with princess Margaret for a dream date.

I certainly would NOT go on a date with that old bird KATE BUSH or dumbo as i like to call her!

Phew - glad i could answer - thanks Bev for letting me use your signature! Northerner


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ha ha  , well Heidi , umm so many to choose from .. well I have one person in mind , who shall remain nameless. 

As for famous people ; 

1.  Jared Leto

2. Brad Pitt

3. Johnny Depp

I think thats enough


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> Mine would be danny dyer for the simple fact i love his accent and his face is deliteful, and i know what i wanna do to him .




OOOh Steff...nice taste...forgot about him......hes lush in Football factory


----------



## bev

Hi Northerner,

Any time - hope you enjoy your date! The REAL Bev


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha  , well Heidi , umm so many to choose from .. well I have one person in mind , who shall remain nameless.
> 
> As for famous people ;
> 
> 1.  Jared Leto
> 
> 2. Brad Pitt
> 
> 3. Johnny Depp
> 
> I think thats enough




Anne.....Johnny depp......mmmm.  very nice....excellent in Blow.....stunning scenery....haha


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> OOOh Steff...nice taste...forgot about him......hes lush in Football factory



yup he is lush in anything in my eyes love the bad boy as well


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yup he is lush in anything in my eyes love the bad boy as well




Well sorted in the film...Human Traffic....He got a peachy butt in it to...lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Anne.....Johnny depp......mmmm.  very nice....excellent in Blow.....stunning scenery....haha



Yes Heidi , good point , I do like good scenery


----------



## Steff

extremely peachy i do hope he goes into eastenders 3 nights a week ohh and the omnibus on a sunday  with him in the front room , now theres a thought


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Heidi , good point , I do like good scenery





Especially when its good scenery, real master piece...deffo to be admired


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> extremely peachy i do hope he goes into eastenders 2 nights a week with him in the front room , now theres a thought




The ratings will go through the roof...he just looks so cheeky...lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Especially when its good scenery, real master piece...deffo to be admired



ha ha yes ive certainly admired that scenery plenty of times


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha yes ive certainly admired that scenery plenty of times



He's like a fine wine..got better with age...lol....his cork could pop at anytime....haha.....lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> He's like a fine wine..got better with age...lol....his cork could pop at anytime....haha.....lol



ha ha yes that is part of the attraction heidi


----------



## mikep1979

for me it would have to be......................................... ermmmmmmmmm im not sure lol

nah it is gonna be kiera knightly for me


----------



## Caroline

My dream date is a tricky one cos I want to go out with different people for different reasons.
I'll have a think and see if I can narrow it down to a manageble and not too controversial number


----------



## insulinaddict09

Caroline said:


> My dream date is a tricky one cos I want to go out with different people for different reasons.
> I'll have a think and see if I can narrow it down to a manageble and not too controversial number



HA HA  good point Caroline , I chose one person non famous and three who 

are oops , everyone else only chose one  Im sure I could have easily 

thought of a few more though lol


----------



## mikep1979

well i could have added a load but decided i would stick to just the one (for now)


----------



## insulinaddict09

I know I'm being greedy but can I add Jon Bon Jovi as well pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> I know I'm being greedy but can I add Jon Bon Jovi as well pleaseeeeeeeeeee



no cos he looks like a woman!!!!!!! hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> no cos he looks like a woman!!!!!!! hehehehehehe



I dont actually remember asking for your opinion thanks .


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> I dont actually remember asking for your opinion thanks .



what ever.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> what ever.



HA HA HA HA PMSL .

I'll have Billy-Joe from Green Day then .... he's manly .. oops but with eyeliner


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA HA PMSL .
> 
> I'll have Billy-Joe from Green Day then .... he's manly .. oops but with eyeliner



nope i still think that all guys who wear stuff like eye liner are just women.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> nope i still think that all guys who wear stuff like eye liner are just women.



Ummm I'm running out of options then  Ok Vin Diesel then !!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ummm I'm running out of options then  Ok Vin Diesel then !!!!!



sorry huni but he is full of steds and not naturally big lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> sorry huni but he is full of steds and not naturally big lol



Oh I dont like big men ewww was just struggling to find a manly one thats all.

I do like Bryan Addams mmmm .


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh I dont like big men ewww was just struggling to find a manly one thats all.
> 
> I do like Bryan Addams mmmm .



eeeeeewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!! he is canadian for starters!!!!!! second he has a crap voice and third he is butt ugly!!!!!!! lol

now for me with the ladies. sam fox when she was younger. same for sigourney weaver.


----------



## insulinaddict09

I think hes lovely actually , and he has a good voice . I like Axl Rose as well 

but girly again I think . hehehehe


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> I think hes lovely actually , and he has a good voice . I like Axl Rose as well
> 
> but girly again I think . hehehehe



hahahahahahahahaha bingo!!!!!!! he is a woman!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahahaha bingo!!!!!!! he is a woman!!!!!!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO  I'll stick to Brad Pitt then


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO  I'll stick to Brad Pitt then



sorry but i think he looks like a girl to!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> sorry but i think he looks like a girl to!!!!! hehehehehe



HA HA HA WELL , I NEVER SAID YOU HAD TO **** HIM DID I LOL ?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA WELL , I NEVER SAID YOU HAD TO **** HIM DID I LOL ?



Well no but....................... you keep putting names up and im just giving my opinion of them!!!!!! hehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> Well no but....................... you keep putting names up and im just giving my opinion of them!!!!!! hehehehehehehehehehehehe



ha ha im running out of names... it'll be girls next lol 

ha ha never going to happen eww * shudders *  I'd say Kurt Cobain but hes 

a bit dead lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha im running out of names... it'll be girls next lol
> 
> ha ha never going to happen eww * shudders *  I'd say Kurt Cobain but hes
> 
> a bit dead lol



lol well name some then!!!!!!! hehehehehehehe

yeah he dont count. plus long hair = woman (even if he was a musical master)


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well name some then!!!!!!! hehehehehehehe
> 
> yeah he dont count. plus long hair = woman (even if he was a musical master)



Chad Kroger , hes HOTTTTT and manly with a good voice ..

Ewww NO GIRLS !!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Chad Kroger , hes HOTTTTT and manly with a good voice ..
> 
> Ewww NO GIRLS !!!



lol nope he is a woman!!!!! long hair = woman!!!!!! hehehehehehehe they need to have short hair huni to be classed as a man!!!!!!

hehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol nope he is a woman!!!!! long hair = woman!!!!!! hehehehehehehe they need to have short hair huni to be classed as a man!!!!!!
> 
> hehehehehehehehe



HA HA HA HA HA GOT ONE !!!!! ..... THE LEAD SINGER FROM KINGS OF LEON 

NOW HES HOTTTTTTT AND MANLY ... AND SHORT HAIR HA GOT ONE LOL


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA HA HA GOT ONE !!!!! ..... THE LEAD SINGER FROM KINGS OF LEON
> 
> NOW HES HOTTTTTTT AND MANLY ... AND SHORT HAIR HA GOT ONE LOL



nope nope and nope on so many levels. he looks like a woman, dresses like a woman and if i really look hard enough id probably find he is a woman  hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> nope nope and nope on so many levels. he looks like a woman, dresses like a woman and if i really look hard enough id probably find he is a woman  hehehehehehehehehe



HA HA NOOO HE DOES'NT LOOK LIKE A WOMAN LOL , FAR FROM IT LOL

HES A SWEATY ROCKER MMM, I DO USUALLY GO FOR PRETTY BOYS THOUGH ,

HE DEFO ISNT PRETTY THOUGH,  OK THE LEAD SINGER FROM SLIPKNOT THEN 

COREY TAYLOR , [ HES GOT SHORT HAIR NOW LOL ]


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA NOOO HE DOES'NT LOOK LIKE A WOMAN LOL , FAR FROM IT LOL
> 
> HES A SWEATY ROCKER MMM, I DO USUALLY GO FOR PRETTY BOYS THOUGH ,
> 
> HE DEFO ISNT PRETTY THOUGH,  OK THE LEAD SINGER FROM SLIPKNOT THEN
> 
> COREY TAYLOR , [ HES GOT SHORT HAIR NOW LOL ]



but he used to have long hair so he is still a woman!!!!!!! hehehehehehe

nah im only yanking your chain lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> but he used to have long hair so he is still a woman!!!!!!! hehehehehehe
> 
> nah im only yanking your chain lol



HA HA HA IM A WOMAN , I WONT GIVE UP EASILY !!! IM THINKING


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA IM A WOMAN , I WONT GIVE UP EASILY !!! IM THINKING



trust me i will never let you have any!!!!!!! hehehehehehe well maybe a couple but you will be a long time guessing them


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> trust me i will never let you have any!!!!!!! hehehehehehe well maybe a couple but you will be a long time guessing them



HA IVE GOT A FEW NOW LOL ; AKON [SHORT HAIR ] TAIO CRUZ [SHORT HAIR]

SOULJA BOY [SHORT HAIR] EMINEM [SHORT HAIR ] HE IS A BIT TOO SKINNY THO AT THE MOMENT . SEE ALL HAVE SHORT HAIR WOOOO


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA IVE GOT A FEW NOW LOL ; AKON [SHORT HAIR ] TAIO CRUZ [SHORT HAIR]
> 
> SOULJA BOY [SHORT HAIR] EMINEM [SHORT HAIR ] HE IS A BIT TOO SKINNY THO AT THE MOMENT . SEE ALL HAVE SHORT HAIR WOOOO



nope (have you heard his voice!!!! its like he's on helium permenantly) erm nope (he is a bit of a w****r) erm nope, ermmm hahahahahahaha he looks like a rat 

sorry huni your way off the mark here hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

OK OK OK , LET ME THINK...... i THINK DEC  DONNELY IS CUTE , JAQUOIN PHOENIX , [CANT SPELL IT ] ...PETE WENTZ , GERARD WAY .


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> OK OK OK , LET ME THINK...... i THINK DEC  DONNELY IS CUTE , JAQUOIN PHOENIX , [CANT SPELL IT ] ...PETE WENTZ , GERARD WAY .



short ass!!! ermm coke head and a smackhead to!!!!! errrmmmmm dont know him but he is a woman anyway  again never heard of him so he is a woman lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> short ass!!! ermm coke head and a smackhead to!!!!! errrmmmmm dont know him but he is a woman anyway  again never heard of him so he is a woman lol



WELL I LIKE SHORT MEN IM ONLY 5.4 LOL, GERARD WAY IS THE LEAD SINGER IN MY CHEMICAL ROMANCE LOL .

OK LEAD SINGER OF LIMP BIZKIT THEN


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> WELL I LIKE SHORT MEN IM ONLY 5.4 LOL, GERARD WAY IS THE LEAD SINGER IN MY CHEMICAL ROMANCE LOL .
> 
> OK LEAD SINGER OF LIMP BIZKIT THEN



ah yeah i know him now. still a woman tho. nope he is a lady too.

yeah there is short and there is short but then there is dec. plus he is so annoying!!!!!!!!! everytime i see him and ant i just want to kill them!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> ah yeah i know him now. still a woman tho. nope he is a lady too.
> 
> yeah there is short and there is short but then there is dec. plus he is so annoying!!!!!!!!! everytime i see him and ant i just want to kill them!!!!!



NOOO I LOVE LITTLE DEC , HE'S SO CUTE . HA HA NO COME BACK ON MY OTHER GUY THEN LOL... WOOOOOO IS HIS NAME FRED THO LOL? HEHEHEHE


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> NOOO I LOVE LITTLE DEC , HE'S SO CUTE . HA HA NO COME BACK ON MY OTHER GUY THEN LOL... WOOOOOO IS HIS NAME FRED THO LOL? HEHEHEHE



which other one???? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> which other one???? lol



LEAD SINGER LIMP BIZKIT LOL 

DODGY NAME THOUGH I THINK ITS FRED DURST LOL


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> LEAD SINGER LIMP BIZKIT LOL
> 
> DODGY NAME THOUGH I THINK ITS FRED DURST LOL



fred durst sounds to much like geoff hurst aka burst so he is a pee lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> fred durst sounds to much like geoff hurst aka burst so he is a pee lol



HA HA HA YES I'LL CONCEDE THAT ONE THEN....HERES ANOTHER ....KEANU REEVES , BRUCE WILLIS , ORLANDO BLOOM  , PLENTY MORE WHERE THEY CAME FROM LOL


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA YES I'LL CONCEDE THAT ONE THEN....HERES ANOTHER ....KEANU REEVES , BRUCE WILLIS , ORLANDO BLOOM  , PLENTY MORE WHERE THEY CAME FROM LOL



keanu is a freak, bruce willis well he is into weird things and orlando bloom just looks like a woofter!!!!!! hehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> keanu is a freak, bruce willis well he is into weird things and orlando bloom just looks like a woofter!!!!!! hehehe



KEANU IS NOT A FREAK !!! TAKE THAT BACK NOW !!!!!! HUH ORLANDO IS HOT , LOL


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> KEANU IS NOT A FREAK !!! TAKE THAT BACK NOW !!!!!! HUH ORLANDO IS HOT , LOL



nope he is a freak!!!!! and orland is a woofter!!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> nope he is a freak!!!!! and orland is a woofter!!!!!! lol



NOOOO WHYS HE A FREAK ? I THINK HES LOVELY . AND ORLANDO IS SOOOOO
WELLLLL USE YOUR IMAGINATION LOL , NORTHERNER IS SPYING ON ME AND TWIN LOL  SO I CANT SAY .


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> NOOOO WHYS HE A FREAK ? I THINK HES LOVELY . AND ORLANDO IS SOOOOO
> WELLLLL USE YOUR IMAGINATION LOL , NORTHERNER IS SPYING ON ME AND TWIN LOL  SO I CANT SAY .



he is just a freak plus did you know he is a smackhead (well he used to be) plus im sure i read somewhere he is into scientology like tom cruse.

orland just looks like a woofter to me. sorry ladies he does.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> he is just a freak plus did you know he is a smackhead (well he used to be) plus im sure i read somewhere he is into scientology like tom cruse.
> 
> orland just looks like a woofter to me. sorry ladies he does.



WELL I'LL FORGIVE HIM , HE'S NOT A SMACK HEAD NOW . HES STILL FIT THOUGH. AH POOR LITTLE ORLANDO , AWW HES LOVELY. RIGHT .....UMMM...
WHAT ABOUT ....CHAD MICHAEL MURRY MMM ,


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> WELL I'LL FORGIVE HIM , HE'S NOT A SMACK HEAD NOW . HES STILL FIT THOUGH. AH POOR LITTLE ORLANDO , AWW HES LOVELY. RIGHT .....UMMM...
> WHAT ABOUT ....CHAD MICHAEL MURRY MMM ,



lol he is just a ***************** hehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol he is just a ***************** hehehehehehehe



nooo im running out of people and scraping the barrel now lol ... HEIDI !!!!! HELP !!!!!.... right what about ......jean claude van dam lol?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> nooo im running out of people and scraping the barrel now lol ... HEIDI !!!!! HELP !!!!!.... right what about ......jean claude van dam lol?



he is from brussels!!!! need i say more!!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> he is from brussels!!!! need i say more!!!!!! lol



SOOO ... i like accents lol. what about .....Clint Eastwood when he was 

young ? and can i have James Dean lol ?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> SOOO ... i like accents lol. what about .....Clint Eastwood when he was
> 
> young ? and can i have James Dean lol ?



clint is maybe an ok choice, but im not sure yet. and no to jimmy dean as he is dead.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> clint is maybe an ok choice, but im not sure yet. and no to jimmy dean as he is dead.



I know hes dead lol , but Heidi didnt say they had to be living though, she 

didnt specifly . What about .....Robert Pattinson lol oooo hes lovely


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> I know hes dead lol , but Heidi didnt say they had to be living though, she
> 
> didnt specifly . What about .....Robert Pattinson lol oooo hes lovely



well im saying they have to be alive 

never heard of him. is he an actor???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> well im saying they have to be alive
> 
> never heard of him. is he an actor???



Ah YESSSS lead role in TWILIGHT


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah YESSSS lead role in TWILIGHT



twilight??? or was it twigglet???? hehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> twilight??? or was it twigglet???? hehehehehehehehe



ha ha well i wouldnt say no to either , I LOVE TWIGLETS MMMM  sob sob CARBS ARGHHHHHH


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well i wouldnt say no to either , I LOVE TWIGLETS MMMM  sob sob CARBS ARGHHHHHH



*slobber* yeah i love twigglets to


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> *slobber* yeah i love twigglets to



Mmmm me tooooo yummmmm


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmmm me tooooo yummmmm



twigglets and sour cream dip mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## litto-miss-loz

Ronan Keating for sure


----------



## Steff

litto-miss-loz said:


> Ronan Keating for sure



very nice choice has a real sexy accent mm m


----------



## insulinaddict09

litto-miss-loz said:


> Ronan Keating for sure



Oh yes Ronan , i forgot him ... oh my god noooo.

 I think we have had this Ronan convo before Loz .. ha ha yes hes soo hottt


----------



## katie

ronan keating is ROUGH! looks slightly better now he's sorted his hair out, but still quite rough


----------



## Steff

lolol he was my second best when in boyzone i prefered shayne lynch


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right , I've just thought of another one , Mel Gibson , [when he was young]
saw him in a film lastnight and he was hot , when he was younger.


----------



## Gasman1975

My choice would have to be Dawn French as I love her sense of humour. Not sure Lenny would be happy, but I'd die a happy man lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> My choice would have to be Dawn French as I love her sense of humour. Not sure Lenny would be happy, but I'd die a happy man lol



ha ha yes but you would die lol


----------



## Steff

nice choice there gasman


----------



## Gasman1975

Ok, so dying might not be ideal, but I'd have a big smile on my face lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Ok, so dying might not be ideal, but I'd have a big smile on my face lol



Yes I'm sure you would !!! or you could just run fast when you saw Lenny 

coming lol ... thats a plan  Or stick to single ladies


----------



## Steff

LOL well you would die a happy man at least


----------



## Gasman1975

Think my days of being athletic are long gone Addict, they vanished once I found chocolate lol ! Although if I got my date with Dawn am not sure that I would have much energy left anyway lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Think my days of being athletic are long gone Addict, they vanished once I found chocolate lol ! Although if I got my date with Dawn am not sure that I would have much energy left anyway lol



Ha ha ha ha Naughty !!  Hey I've just noticed that you are not far from my

old stomping ground ... I'm a Berkshire girl lol , us Southerners are tough lol

as least try to run !!!!! SHHHHH Chocolate ... were Diabetics


----------



## Gasman1975

Ok Addict, I promise to at least try and make us southerners look good by attempting to run lol 

Where abouts in Berks were you? I used to live in Tilehurst !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

ha ha yes I know it lol , I was just outside Newbury lol in the middle of Nowhere , I'm moving back down in the summer . woooo I'm so home sick ... I need southern things / people .


----------



## Gasman1975

I know Newbury, have worked out there quite a bit when I was an engineer. Where abouts are you now then?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> I know Newbury, have worked out there quite a bit when I was an engineer. Where abouts are you now then?



Costa Del Liverpool   I will be home for the summer as I start work as a PA

in Sept lol .


----------



## Gasman1975

Can understand why you might be happy to come back down south. I had a couple of students from Liverpool and they are great people, very socialble but had to laugh when they bought in a property paper. I loved the fact that they showed a house for sale that was fitted with security shutters for extra security and next to a burnt out house!!! And it was meant to be a selling point lol

Not long to go then till you start the new job. Sounds like you are looking forward to it.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Can understand why you might be happy to come back down south. I had a couple of students from Liverpool and they are great people, very socialble but had to laugh when they bought in a property paper. I loved the fact that they showed a house for sale that was fitted with security shutters for extra security and next to a burnt out house!!! And it was meant to be a selling point lol
> 
> Not long to go then till you start the new job. Sounds like you are looking forward to it.



Yes I cant wait , I'm looking forward to the job but also to hear a southern 

voice again!!! , in Liverpool they are lovely friendly people , but I do still have 

trouble with the accent and they dont really understand me and just think 

I " Talk posh " GRR  I miss the countyside and trees and I wont miss

all the sirens and noise lol


----------



## Gasman1975

Well, in Newbury you will certainly get plenty of the trees and greenery. Have to admit it is something I like about living round here, you are never far from somewhere green to walk and relax. 

I love walking around areas with water as find it very theraputic. 

What made you go so far up north? Know what you mean about accents, I have worked with several Scots and when they are sober their accents can be hard to follow but it gets worse when they have had a drink and several times I've nodded to be polite and found that it was the wrong response lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Well, in Newbury you will certainly get plenty of the trees and greenery. Have to admit it is something I like about living round here, you are never far from somewhere green to walk and relax.
> 
> I love walking around areas with water as find it very theraputic.
> 
> What made you go so far up north? Know what you mean about accents, I have worked with several Scots and when they are sober their accents can be hard to follow but it gets worse when they have had a drink and several times I've nodded to be polite and found that it was the wrong response lol



Ha ha yes I know what you mean , some scouse accents are ok but the really

broad ones I have no idea and have nodded at the wrong time and had a few

funny looks as a consequence oops lol  I'm the same I love everything 

about the countryside , I will appreciate it more now though I think , not 

take it for granted as such .


----------



## Gasman1975

You are right, it is easy to take the lovelyt countryside for granted. I love going down to Devon and Cornwall and even if it is just driving round the little villages and lanes its lovely. 

The best bit about driving into the little villages down there though is finding little pubs. They normally do great food and some nice ales. I try to go down there at least once a year.

What is it really like in Liverpool? I have only ever been there once many years ago for a day out on the train?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> You are right, it is easy to take the lovelyt countryside for granted. I love going down to Devon and Cornwall and even if it is just driving round the little villages and lanes its lovely.
> 
> The best bit about driving into the little villages down there though is finding little pubs. They normally do great food and some nice ales. I try to go down there at least once a year.
> 
> What is it really like in Liverpool? I have only ever been there once many years ago for a day out on the train?



I know Devon quite well , I have lived in Exmouth , Exeter and Ilfracombe .

Liverpool people are friendly and welcoming , very down to earth . Not snobs

like us southerners lol  . It is a beautiful city with some fantastic 

old buildings etc . But it just isnt home if you know what I mean , I  was 

brought up in the countryside and I crave that again . Oh I love quaint pubs 

lol , no clubs for me


----------



## Gasman1975

I know all of those quite well, my family are from Yeoford which is just outside of Credition. 

The West Country to Liverpool is one hell of a change lol, you don't really get much more of a difference. 

I'm like you, not into clubs. I much prefer a nice cosy atmosphere to have a quiet drink and a chat. I love music but it is mainly rock and metal so not what you get in a club lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> I know all of those quite well, my family are from Yeoford which is just outside of Credition.
> 
> The West Country to Liverpool is one hell of a change lol, you don't really get much more of a difference.
> 
> I'm like you, not into clubs. I much prefer a nice cosy atmosphere to have a quiet drink and a chat. I love music but it is mainly rock and metal so not what you get in a club lol



Yes same here , I dont really go for modern stuff with regards to music , I 

like decent music .. give me something with a guitar in it and I'm happy lol.

Mainy rock for me too , so not the sort of stuff you will hear in a club lol .

Ha ha well it was quite a culture shock when I first moved to a city I can

tell you lol  the noise was the worse thing and plus I know it sounds

stupid but it is NEVER  dark in a city ... at home the night is dark !!! in a city 

it never is , never total darkness like you get in the countryside . I miss that 

I want to see stars again lol .


----------



## mikep1979

in liverpool we have quite a few different clubs that cater for the rock types and also have jazz and blues clubs to.


----------



## Steff

mike is they sumit happening in liverpool to do with southport over this weekend ??


----------



## mikep1979

it could be the southport airshow. usually is around this time of the year, but im not sure as i havent seen the news or a paper for like 4 days now lol


----------



## mikep1979

it may even be the matthew street festival. which is in liverpool city centre not southport *shrugs* so not sure lol


----------



## Steff

okie doke just a mate of mine is going to do sumit there ,


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> okie doke just a mate of mine is going to do sumit there ,



not sure huni lol


----------



## Steff

nvr mind if i talk to him later i will ask hun


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> nvr mind if i talk to him later i will ask hun



lol okies. let me know what it is hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

After discussing this with a friend in great detail I have chosen a few more ,

I know I'm just greedy but hey ho. 

1. bass hunter.... he's fit 

2. brett from poison .... phew...

3. the brothers from supernatural ....yeah ....

that will do for now ....


----------



## sasha1

Haha......I've got a few more to

             Dave groll
             Marilyn Manson
             Kelly....from stereophonics
             Ozzy osbourne....when he was younger

What a line up that would be...lol

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Haha......I've got a few more to
> 
> Dave groll
> Marilyn Manson
> Kelly....from stereophonics
> Ozzy osbourne....when he was younger
> 
> What a line up that would be...lol
> 
> Heidi



Hey good choices heidi , im sure i can top those though lol ; just give me a minute lol....im thinking ....


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey good choices heidi , im sure i can top those though lol ; just give me a minute lol....im thinking ....





Come on then hun......go for it....haha

Heidi


----------



## sasha1

Hey the brothers from 'Supernatural'    Hot as.....mmmm

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Come on then hun......go for it....haha
> 
> Heidi



Are we using and abusing them then heidi ???? ..... please say we are lol ,

so much more fun lol   Robbie williams ... just as an appetiser lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hey the brothers from 'Supernatural'    Hot as.....mmmm
> 
> Heidi



yes i know i have good taste lol , but i cant choose so.... ah well they are 

brothers lol , im sure they know how to share lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes i know i have good taste lol , but i cant choose so.... ah well they are
> 
> brothers lol , im sure they know how to share lol




OOOh.....Most definatley abusing them hun....haha....

Robbie...totally would....its the tattoos...and his cheeky grin......oooo let me entertain you.......haha....song title

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OOOh.....Most definatley abusing them hun....haha....
> 
> Robbie...totally would....its the tattoos...and his cheeky grin......oooo let me entertain you.......haha....song title
> 
> Heidi



Yes im sure he could entertain me while i wait till ......... justin timberlake 

arives for dessert lol .... as long as he DOES NOT SING lol


----------



## sasha1

Can I have  Vin Deisel too......the fast and the furious...Paul Walker..quiet cute.....but hey goota be Vin though...ooo...them wheels

Heidi


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes im sure he could entertain me while i wait till ......... justin timberlake
> 
> arives for dessert lol .... as long as he DOES NOT SING lol





Aye something about JT...much better now than in NSYNC.....Have you seen him in Alpha Dog.....ooo...he got short shorts on......


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Can I have  Vin Deisel too......the fast and the furious...Paul Walker..quiet cute.....but hey goota be Vin though...ooo...them wheels
> 
> Heidi



ha ha well sweetie i had vin on page 1/2 i think lol , theres been soo many 

since i forget lol , but yes hes defo hot lol phew ...


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well sweetie i had vin on page 1/2 i think lol , theres been soo many
> 
> since i forget lol , but yes hes defo hot lol phew ...




Wonder what gear he drives in.......lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Aye something about JT...much better now than in NSYNC.....Have you seen him in Alpha Dog.....ooo...he got short shorts on......



Yesss if he keeps his mouth shut and doesnt sing lol . i do have a thing for a

man in tight shorts with a hot body though..... mmm lovely


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Wonder what gear he drives in.......lol



MMM i wonder lol ? something fast and with some force would be a nice ride


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yesss if he keeps his mouth shut and doesnt sing lol . i do have a thing for a
> 
> man in tight shorts with a hot body though..... mmm lovely




Dont like the speedo look though......mind you I make an exception for Daniel Craig....lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> MMM i wonder lol ? something fast and with some force would be a nice ride






For once I'm speechless.....haha


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Dont like the speedo look though......mind you I make an exception for Daniel Craig....lol



oh yes now that is a hot body , even for an oldie lol , i do prefer younger guys

but they have to have a HOTTTTT body lol ha ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> For once I'm speechless.....haha



Well you would be wouldnt you lol 


p.s i wonder what sort of mileage is on the clock lol?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well you would be wouldnt you lol
> 
> 
> p.s i wonder what sort of mileage is on the clock lol?





MMMMM....not sure on that.....but could take it out on a test drive and a a few more miles...lol.....


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> MMMMM....not sure on that.....but could take it out on a test drive and a a few more miles...lol.....



ha ha ha ha well im sure you could , well what about the aussie guy from

Savage Garden lol ???? my god he is the HOTTEST guy i have ever seen lol 

the main guy lol not the dodgy skinny guy eww


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha ha well im sure you could , well what about the aussie guy from
> 
> Savage Garden lol ???? my god he is the HOTTEST guy i have ever seen lol
> 
> the main guy lol not the dodgy skinny guy eww



Is it Darren Hayes they call him....he cute as....wonder what savage garden means...lol...


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Is it Darren Hayes they call him....he cute as....wonder what savage garden means...lol...



oooh yes thats him lol !!!! yummy .... im not sure but he is hot enough for me 

to want to find out lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> oooh yes thats him lol !!!! yummy .... im not sure but he is hot enough for me
> 
> to want to find out lol



sorry to disappoint you ladies but mr hayes is not into the ladies if you catch my drift lol

as vin diesel he is the same way inclined to. 

as for jt well his voice is to squeeky so he needs to just be shot hehehehehehehehe


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> oooh yes thats him lol !!!! yummy .... im not sure but he is hot enough for me
> 
> to want to find out lol



He's gay...!


----------



## mikep1979

Northerner said:


> He's gay...!



bent as a nine bob note mate


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> sorry to disappoint you ladies but mr hayes is not into the ladies if you catch my drift lol
> 
> as vin diesel he is the same way inclined to.
> 
> as for jt well his voice is to squeeky so he needs to just be shot hehehehehehehehe



ha ha well i did say jt couldnt sing lol , it wasnt his singing  i was interested in lol. ,,, Noooooo darren hayes is god lol......... sob sob


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> He's gay...!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHY ARE ALL THE HOT GUYS GAY !!! SOB SOB


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well i did say jt couldnt sing lol , it wasnt his singing  i was interested in lol. ,,, Noooooo darren hayes is god lol......... sob sob



sorry huni but with a voice that high it is just a matter of time before he comes out lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> bent as a nine bob note mate



nooooo shhhhh if i dont hear you say it [or see you type it ] then it isnt true 

you two have just shattered my dreams now cheers ... forever single then


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHY ARE ALL THE HOT GUYS GAY !!! SOB SOB



Gutted.....
Hey just thought of another...Keith Flint out of the prodigy....ha well......tattooed...got piercings.....and all in the right place.......

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> sorry huni but with a voice that high it is just a matter of time before he comes out lol



boo hoo well i was planning on singing soprano with him lol


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Gutted.....
> Hey just thought of another...Keith Flint out of the prodigy....ha well......tattooed...got piercings.....and all in the right place.......
> 
> Heidi



again keith is a little batty boy. lol he came out a couple of yeaqrs ago hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Gutted.....
> Hey just thought of another...Keith Flint out of the prodigy....ha well......tattooed...got piercings.....and all in the right place.......
> 
> Heidi



SHHHHHHHH Northerner is stalking me lol , to make sure i behave .... and ive got small ears lol


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> again keith is a little batty boy. lol he came out a couple of yeaqrs ago hehehehehehe




When did this happen?????oh my god......never....noooooo.......where was I....he never said....lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> again keith is a little batty boy. lol he came out a couple of yeaqrs ago hehehehehehe



ha ha is he lol ????


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> When did this happen?????oh my god......never....noooooo.......where was I....he never said....lol



it was a quote in nme about 18months ago huni. he said he had to come out as some hotel staff in i think it was rome had seen him take a young man to his room after a night of boozing and the said young man didnt leave till the next morning looking rather disheveled. sorry to shatter yet more dreams huni lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

well talking of fitties ... well i do like them young lol..... the guys from Metro Station lol.... nice .....


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> well talking of fitties ... well i do like them young lol..... the guys from Metro Station lol.... nice .....





Oh thats billy ray cyrus's lad init....loads of tatts...still i'm old enough to be his mother.......wonder if he needs a teacher...lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> well talking of fitties ... well i do like them young lol..... the guys from Metro Station lol.... nice .....



who or what are metro station????? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Oh thats billy ray cyrus's lad init....loads of tatts...still i'm old enough to be his mother.......wonder if he needs a teacher...lol



back off !!!!! i saw them first lol grrrr  i'll teach them lol....im better at practical lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> who or what are metro station????? lol



a group of teenage lads lol mmmmm they sing Shake it


----------



## mikep1979

billy ray cyrus as in achey breaky heart???? what a complete and utter poofter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> a group of teenage lads lol mmmmm they sing Shake it




I'll bloody shake it....lol
I've just nearly choaked on a gob stopper....haha...cant even spell the chuffin word.....lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I'll bloody shake it....lol
> I've just nearly choaked on a gob stopper....haha...cant even spell the chuffin word.....lol



Shhh heidi ... dont tell mike you'll shake it lol..... he'll have his hard drive and floppy out in a sec lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Shhh heidi ... dont tell mike you'll shake it lol..... he'll have his hard drive and floppy out in a sec lol




Hey...he said it needs servicing cause of neglect......


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hey...he said it needs servicing cause of neglect......



ok then lol ... you first ........


----------



## mikep1979

i resent that you said id have my floppy out!!!!!!!!! its not a floppy anymore!!!!! hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i resent that you said id have my floppy out!!!!!!!!! its not a floppy anymore!!!!! hehehehehehe



REALLY ??????? pray tell more  ... heidi will want to know lol...


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> REALLY ??????? pray tell more  ... heidi will want to know lol...



lol well what would you like to know?????????/ hahahahahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well what would you like to know?????????/ hahahahahahahaha



wellll everything of course .... all the details lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> wellll everything of course .... all the details lol



lol welllllllllllll .............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................and thats about it!!!!! hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol welllllllllllll .............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................and thats about it!!!!! hehehehehehehehehe



OOOOOO STOP IT MIKE AHAHAHAHHAHAH... NO MORE ..........


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> OOOOOO STOP IT MIKE AHAHAHAHHAHAH... NO MORE ..........



oh i forgot ........................... and .................................... then.......................... also..................................... it then....................................... because................... and i think that was it


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> oh i forgot ........................... and .................................... then.......................... also..................................... it then....................................... because................... and i think that was it



OH MY GOD .... THAT GOOD AND FOR THAT LONGGGGGGG... PHEW.... I THINK I NEED CARBS NOWWWWWWWWW.....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> OH MY GOD .... THAT GOOD AND FOR THAT LONGGGGGGG... PHEW.... I THINK I NEED CARBS NOWWWWWWWWW.....



plus...............................then..........................oh and near the end.............................................then i forgot to do.............................................. and...........................................also...........................................and then she said no more but ended up..................................................................................... and then...........................................so i..........................................................then.............................................................................................................................................think thats all lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> plus...............................then..........................oh and near the end.............................................then i forgot to do.............................................. and...........................................also...........................................and then she said no more but ended up..................................................................................... and then...........................................so i..........................................................then.............................................................................................................................................think thats all lol



impressive performance ...... bravo .... ding ding ... round 2 !!!!! can you keep it up lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> impressive performance ...... bravo .... ding ding ... round 2 !!!!! can you keep it up lol



oh i keep it up all night long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> oh i keep it up all night long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahahahaha



well that is what us girls like to hear ........


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> well that is what us girls like to hear ........



and all the next day and that night to. oh and the following day and night. did i mention the fact i have lots of stamina???? hehehehehehehehehe comes from training for ironmans lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> and all the next day and that night to. oh and the following day and night. did i mention the fact i have lots of stamina???? hehehehehehehehehe comes from training for ironmans lol



ok ok ok you've got the job !!!!!!! when can you start and do you do over time and weekends /night calls ?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ok ok ok you've got the job !!!!!!! when can you start and do you do over time and weekends /night calls ?



i do overtime and also weekends and night calls hehehehehehehehe all for a flat rate to!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i do overtime and also weekends and night calls hehehehehehehehe all for a flat rate to!!!!!!!



NICE .... value for money and good service .... good


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> NICE .... value for money and good service .... good



i do aim to please hahahahahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i do aim to please hahahahahahahaha



ha ha i bet you do ... now to sort out what the job entails .... hard physical labour... continued effort.... repeat performances ....etc... good oral abilities


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha i bet you do ... now to sort out what the job entails .... hard physical labour... continued effort.... repeat performances ....etc... good oral abilities



i have excellent aptitude in all the above. oral abilities is my fave area and im an expert there hehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i have excellent aptitude in all the above. oral abilities is my fave area and im an expert there hehehehehehehehe



Hey me too .. ive got a degree in it lol  aced all the classes


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey me too .. ive got a degree in it lol  aced all the classes



lol well i went to the uni but had a better grasp of oral than the lecturer so i ended up taking the class for her. she was well impressed with the skills i displayed she even insisted i give her some private lesons hehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i went to the uni but had a better grasp of oral than the lecturer so i ended up taking the class for her. she was well impressed with the skills i displayed she even insisted i give her some private lesons hehehehehehehehe



REALLY , MAYBE WE SHOULD COMPARE NOTES / TECHNIQUE ??


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> REALLY , MAYBE WE SHOULD COMPARE NOTES / TECHNIQUE ??



well i certainly think we should do that  lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> well i certainly think we should do that  lol



Yeah it can be a refresher course lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah it can be a refresher course lol



lol okies so where and when????


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol okies so where and when????



Well it best be soon now lol... i think i might be getting rusty on my technique so a refresher would be good practice lol...


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well it best be soon now lol... i think i might be getting rusty on my technique so a refresher would be good practice lol...



well you just name the venue for me then  and id be more than happy to help you brush up on your skills


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> well you just name the venue for me then  and id be more than happy to help you brush up on your skills



well thank you , ditto lol , we can call it revision lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> well thank you , ditto lol , we can call it revision lol



hehehehehehehehe well im free this friday if you like???? hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehehehehe well im free this friday if you like???? hehehehehehe



Wow ...me too lol... what a coincidence


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Wow ...me too lol... what a coincidence



hehehehehehehehehehehehe okies so now where would you like this refresher course to take place???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehehehehehehehehe okies so now where would you like this refresher course to take place???



ha ha anywhere you like  mmm if its sunny how does alfresco sound lol?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha anywhere you like  mmm if its sunny how does alfresco sound lol?



alfresco sounds fine to me hehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> alfresco sounds fine to me hehehehehehehe




Yes me too , theres nothing like a workout outside lol , getting all hot and sweaty and then ......................... ohhhhh yessssssss


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes me too , theres nothing like a workout outside lol , getting all hot and sweaty and then ......................... ohhhhh yessssssss



lol well just seen the weather and its not good for alfresco huni lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well just seen the weather and its not good for alfresco huni lol



bugger !!!! well in doors with the heating on full and .......... bring on the revision lol ....he he he


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> bugger !!!! well in doors with the heating on full and .......... bring on the revision lol ....he he he



lol so who's indoors then???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol so who's indoors then???



HA HA WELLLLL ... DEPENDS LOL


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA WELLLLL ... DEPENDS LOL



well we know THAT bit, but i ment who's indoor area??? hehehehehehhehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> well we know THAT bit, but i ment who's indoor area??? hehehehehehhehe



Ha ha well ..... tempt me then and i might say mine lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha well ..... tempt me then and i might say mine lol



hahahahahahaha well i could always tempt you into mine 

champagne and strawberries lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahaha well i could always tempt you into mine
> 
> champagne and strawberries lol



oohh nice move ... ok then lol ha ha  smirnoff as a chaser though and its a deal


----------



## Sugarbum

Only just found this thread but couldnt let it go without saying....

If Alan Rickman were to wizz me round an esso petrol forecourt like he did Charlene Spiteri from "Texas" in the video "In demand" I would have to render my current relationship null and void and run off with him! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4-gNN8WRHo The first 2 mins and 10 secs are dull BTW!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Sugarbum said:


> Only just found this thread but couldnt let it go without saying....
> 
> If Alan Rickman were to wizz me round an esso petrol forecourt like he did Charlene Spiteri from "Texas" in the video "In demand" I would have to render my current relationship null and void and run off with him! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4-gNN8WRHo The first 2 mins and 10 secs are dull BTW!



Ha ha ha Sugarbum , is that Snape fron Harry Potter ??


----------



## sasha1

OOOOO....I've just thought of another

     Ross Kemp......delicious

Heidi


----------



## Steff

yes he is nice but now i think of eastenders i got to say scott maslan who plays jack branning is  mmmm


----------



## insulinaddict09

Girls calm down !!!!! there are plenty to go round , right my turn ; Joe Jonas , young but cute , as long as he does not sing


----------



## Steff

lolol!! well ok then i want him that is the lead singer of the killers haha


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yes he is nice but now i think of eastenders i got to say scott maslan who plays jack branning is  mmmm



Thought of you this morning steff...turned telly on at stupid o clock for a sunday morning to be met by a very lush  Danny Dyer.....advertising his new thing on Bravo

Heidi


----------



## Steff

oooo thinking of me in the morning hun should i be worrying


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Girls calm down !!!!! there are plenty to go round , right my turn ; Joe Jonas , young but cute , as long as he does not sing




He cute hun...but far to young for me...hey is he not db or is it his brother????...Still could do with a nice bit of ross on the telly in his gangs series...being all butch and manley.....mmmmmmmmm...or masterful even...haha
Heidi


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> oooo thinking of me in the morning hun should i be worrying




OOO... soz hun...new that sounded funny when I posted...it was what you said about his peachy bum and that


----------



## Steff

yes i dont mind hun lol , i saw him on friday talking to phil and fern about his new film doghouse i was dribbling


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> He cute hun...but far to young for me...hey is he not db or is it his brother????...Still could do with a nice bit of ross on the telly in his gangs series...being all butch and manley.....mmmmmmmmm...or masterful even...haha
> Heidi



No its Nick who is Type1 , his younger brother , who is actually fit as well lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> No its Nick who is Type1 , his younger brother , who is actually fit as well lol



I knew one of them were..couldnt remember which...senior moment again..
Hey another one.....Paul Weller


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I knew one of them were..couldnt remember which...senior moment again..
> Hey another one.....Paul Weller



Yes when he was younger and in The Jam lol nice


----------



## Steff

ohh thats entertainment , what aboout the gallagher bros then hah


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ohh thats entertainment , what aboout the gallagher bros then hah



No not for me thanks , I tend to go for pretty boys lol Mmm  The young guy who used to be Jamie in Easties , Jack someone ... nice ...


----------



## Steff

jack ryder hun he marrid kym marsh subsequently divorced x


----------



## mikep1979

i would like to add jenifer garner, bjork and blondie when she was a little younger


----------



## insulinaddict09

I want to add to my list ;

Michael Bubl'e .... something about him ... hes hot 

Blonde lead singer from The Blackout .... a hot blonde .. nice 

Jay Sean .... hot ..

Tinchy stryder .... defo hot ..


----------



## Steff

lol goodness all this addage


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol goodness all this addage



ha ha ha welllllll , you know me ... never satisfied lol


----------



## sasha1

Hi all...Well I'm gonna add

     Wesley Snipes....demolition man....mmmmmmm
      Pete Tong, Judge Jules, Sasha, Paul Oakenfold.....True Legends of Dance

Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hi all...Well I'm gonna add
> 
> Wesley Snipes....demolition man....mmmmmmm
> Pete Tong, Judge Jules, Sasha, Paul Oakenfold.....True Legends of Dance
> 
> Heidi



i notice that the dj's rank among the main ones in your list there heidi lol


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> i notice that the dj's rank among the main ones in your list there heidi lol



OOOO....most deffinately the dj's......can't beat the banging tunes.....the more dj the merrier in my book...lol.....

Heidi


----------



## Steff

can i add shaun maquire used to be in easties aiden he played


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> OOOO....most deffinately the dj's......can't beat the banging tunes.....the more dj the merrier in my book...lol.....
> 
> Heidi



lol well i to like some of the female dj's. lisa lashes is a bit of a huni


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i to like some of the female dj's. lisa lashes is a bit of a huni



You have good taste mike..shes gorgeous...and plays some banging sets...saw her in godskitchen a few years back...awesome
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> You have good taste mike..shes gorgeous...and plays some banging sets...saw her in godskitchen a few years back...awesome
> Heidi



not many dj's i aint seen nowadays huni hehehehehehehehe


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> not many dj's i aint seen nowadays huni hehehehehehehehe



Know how you feel hun....trouble is I'm quite old skool...so if I mention...Vertigo, Ian Ossia, Luvdup, Mike c...and carl cox...people give me strange looks and say whooooo...lol


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> can i add shaun maquire used to be in easties aiden he played



Hi steff,
Forgot he was in eastenders...wow.....he in that american sitcom know...cant remember the name of it though...he much better looking now though...
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Know how you feel hun....trouble is I'm quite old skool...so if I mention...Vertigo, Ian Ossia, Luvdup, Mike c...and carl cox...people give me strange looks and say whooooo...lol



lol you could never beat carl cox when he was at the miami sound conference in 98. jesus we went from one hotel to the next to see all the dj's doing the sets and spent well over ?4000 each to haqve a week of fun lol


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> lol you could never beat carl cox when he was at the miami sound conference in 98. jesus we went from one hotel to the next to see all the dj's doing the sets and spent well over ?4000 each to haqve a week of fun lol




OOOO...you lucky lot....98 I was married...lol...and nath was 3....bless...Hence to say seperated in 99...divorced 2000.....Nath a chuffin star...lol


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> OOOO...you lucky lot....98 I was married...lol...and nath was 3....bless...Hence to say seperated in 99...divorced 2000.....Nath a chuffin star...lol



by eck lass!!!!!!! hehehehehehehe never married and some how i dont plan to either lol


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> by eck lass!!!!!!! hehehehehehehe never married and some how i dont plan to either lol




You've got your head screwed on there Mike......hahaha...


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> You've got your head screwed on there Mike......hahaha...



Tut tut as for you two cynics , I want to fall in love and get married etc ,right now wheres Darren hiding ...


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Tut tut as for you two cynics , I want to fall in love and get married etc ,right now wheres Darren hiding ...




Sorry hun...dont get me wrong it works for some couples....just now think that bit of paper changes stuff..not always for the good....as for love...whats that..it means so many different things....besides I took my ex hubbie in for a refund.....but they said he was past his sell by date....haha.
Who's darren...and where is he hiding????
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Sorry hun...dont get me wrong it works for some couples....just now think that bit of paper changes stuff..not always for the good....as for love...whats that..it means so many different things....besides I took my ex hubbie in for a refund.....but they said he was past his sell by date....haha.
> Who's darren...and where is he hiding????
> Heidi



Darren Hayes , the love of my life  and hes hiding with his husband apparently .. NOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Sorry hun...dont get me wrong it works for some couples....just now think that bit of paper changes stuff..not always for the good....as for love...whats that..it means so many different things....besides I took my ex hubbie in for a refund.....but they said he was past his sell by date....haha.
> Who's darren...and where is he hiding????
> Heidi





lol well i wouldnt like to get married hehehehehehe it is just a piece of paper


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i wouldnt like to get married hehehehehehe it is just a piece of paper




Never say never mike...some ladeee...might just catch your eye in the carribean....


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Never say never mike...some ladeee...might just catch your eye in the carribean....



hahahahahahahahaha alas i dont thin i will ever take the plunge. i have some very good reasons lol


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahahaha alas i dont thin i will ever take the plunge. i have some very good reasons lol




Dont blame you hun.....I wouldnt do it again....not a chuffin chance...lol....besides in hindsight..shouldnt have done it the first time...we live and learn.....hahaha


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Dont blame you hun.....I wouldnt do it again....not a chuffin chance...lol....besides in hindsight..shouldnt have done it the first time...we live and learn.....hahaha



lol well thats true


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well thats true



Such a cynic.... what a shame ....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Such a cynic.... what a shame ....



why is it a shame??? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> why is it a shame??? lol



Its a shame to be so cynical but so young  You never know whats around the next corner in life , never say never


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Its a shame to be so cynical but so young  You never know whats around the next corner in life , never say never



lol i aint so young. well i have never really ever wanted to get married as i think it is just a piece of paper and the thing thats more important to me is that the person i am with loves me as much as i love them.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i aint so young. well i have never really ever wanted to get married as i think it is just a piece of paper and the thing thats more important to me is that the person i am with loves me as much as i love them.



Yes I totally get what you mean and I am the same but I do hope to one day meet the person I want to spend the rest of my life with and settle down . I would like to get married but it isnt a necessity , if I loved the person and vice versa but I am a little old fashioned and would like to get married really. Finding myself a boyfriend would be a good start first I suppose lol


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes I totally get what you mean and I am the same but I do hope to one day meet the person I want to spend the rest of my life with and settle down . I would like to get married but it isnt a necessity , if I loved the person and vice versa but I am a little old fashioned and would like to get married really. Finding myself a boyfriend would be a good start first I suppose lol



Hey Addict, hold that thought! All you have to do is finish your detentions, complete the teaching and then I won't be bound by teacher pupil relationship rules lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Hey Addict, hold that thought! All you have to do is finish your detentions, complete the teaching and then I won't be bound by teacher pupil relationship rules lol



Ha ha ha ok Andy


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ha ok Andy





OOOO...whats going on here then...mmmmm.... ...lol

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OOOO...whats going on here then...mmmmm.... ...lol
> 
> Heidi



Well I am not quite sure what is being offered to me ....we will have to ask my friend Andy


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I am not quite sure what is being offered to me ....we will have to ask my friend Andy



Sorry, us old plumbing lecturers aren't good with words lol basically declaring my intentions to make an honest woman of her once she completes the course and gets her distinction


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Sorry, us old plumbing lecturers aren't good with words lol basically declaring my intentions to make an honest woman of her once she completes the course and gets her distinction



Aww stop it I'm blushing now


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Aww stop it I'm blushing now



Sorry Addict, didn't mean to make you blush, but the heat from your cheeks will be enough to solder those pipes lol


----------



## katie

haha you have to do a plumbing course.

i feel like ive stumbled into a porn film here. see you later


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Sorry Addict, didn't mean to make you blush, but the heat from your cheeks will be enough to solder those pipes lol



Yes good point , I am feeling rather hot at the moment . And I thought you 

were waiting for our course to finish so we were no longer pupil / teacher .

Hey OLD ??? your not old lol , far from it


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha you have to do a plumbing course.
> 
> i feel like ive stumbled into a porn film here. see you later



Hahahaha Twin , behave lol , Hey i thought you were out tonight ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I am not quite sure what is being offered to me ....we will have to ask my friend Andy





Hi hun.....aye....a plumber....what more can a girl want....regular pipe service and un blocking thinngs....hahaha
Heidi


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes good point , I am feeling rather hot at the moment . And I thought you
> 
> were waiting for our course to finish so we were no longer pupil / teacher .
> 
> Hey OLD ??? your not old lol , far from it



AM feeling very old tonight lol too much running - Thought you were going to slow down and let me catch you lol

You are always hot babe, but we can always go into the workshop where health and safety requires minimal flamible material lol x 

Am thinking of fast tracking you through the course so that there are no problems if you accept my proposal


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun.....aye....a plumber....what more can a girl want....regular pipe service and un blocking thinngs....hahaha
> Heidi



Heidi , you have a dirty mind lol  he he he he


----------



## Gasman1975

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun.....aye....a plumber....what more can a girl want....regular pipe service and un blocking thinngs....hahaha
> Heidi



lol Heidi, I'm good at creating leaks too lol Am hoping Addict will become my apprentice lol


----------



## sasha1

Gasman1975 said:


> lol Heidi, I'm good at creating leaks too lol Am hoping Addict will become my apprentice lol





OOOER.......haha......now there's an offer for AM....Am I one the right forum though....lol

Heidi


----------



## Northerner

sasha1 said:


> OOOER.......haha......now there's an offer for AM....Am I one the right forum though....lol
> 
> Heidi



I often wonder that myself, with some of the stuff that goes on!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> AM feeling very old tonight lol too much running - Thought you were going to slow down and let me catch you lol
> 
> You are always hot babe, but we can always go into the workshop where health and safety requires minimal flamible material lol x
> 
> Am thinking of fast tracking you through the course so that there are no problems if you accept my proposal



Ha sorry Andy , shall I slow down then lol  Well it would be rude to refuse such a gallant offer of making an honest woman of me .
I hope you realise what you are letting yourself in for though, I can be quite a handful , are you sure you are up to the job?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> I often wonder that myself, with some of the stuff that goes on!



Hey Ive done nothing you two !!!!!!!


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha sorry Andy , shall I slow down then lol  Well it would be rude to refuse such a gallant offer of making an honest woman of me .
> I hope you realise what you are letting yourself in for though, I can be quite a handful , are you sure you are up to the job?



Well Addict, am happy to speed things up if you wish to accept my proposal x
I like a challenge and a handful lol Am sure that as long as the cane is close to hand we will be ok x I can always rise to the challange x


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Ive done nothing you two !!!!!!!



Did I mention any names...?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha sorry Andy , shall I slow down then lol  Well it would be rude to refuse such a gallant offer of making an honest woman of me .
> I hope you realise what you are letting yourself in for though, I can be quite a handful , are you sure you are up to the job?






'''''SPLUTTER'''' ''''COUGH'''......hey he could be an extra out of the Full Monty...get him in the overalls....hahaha

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OOOER.......haha......now there's an offer for AM....Am I one the right forum though....lol
> 
> Heidi



Well people will always need plumbers Heidi


----------



## Gasman1975

sasha1 said:


> '''''SPLUTTER'''' ''''COUGH'''......hey he could be an extra out of the Full Monty...get him in the overalls....hahaha
> 
> Heidi



Lol Heidi, I'm normally paid to keep my clothes on lol Can't understand why lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Did I mention any names...?



Hey maybe not but I know you mean me though   I'm being good really I am


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well people will always need plumbers Heidi





Hey a good plumber is what eveyone needs.....lol


----------



## Gasman1975

sasha1 said:


> Hey a good plumber is what eveyone needs.....lol



A naughty one is more fun tho lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Well Addict, am happy to speed things up if you wish to accept my proposal x
> I like a challenge and a handful lol Am sure that as long as the cane is close to hand we will be ok x I can always rise to the challange x




Ha ha Im sure you are up for a challenge lol , Ive never met a man yet that isnt . Or that will let a woman get the upper hand , although I do like to be the boss a lot of the time , if you can handle me we may have a deal . After all plumbing is such a good hands on trade lol


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha Im sure you are up for a challenge lol , Ive never met a man yet that isnt . Or that will let a woman get the upper hand , although I do like to be the boss a lot of the time , if you can handle me we may have a deal . After all plumbing is such a good hands on trade lol



Well, I think we have a deal then. I am quite happy to work beneath a woman x As long as I can still weald the cane lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Well, I think we have a deal then. I am quite happy to work beneath a woman x As long as I can still weald the cane lol



Okies it seems we have a deal then lol  the cane is all yours lol , im sure you will weild it better than me . You are the Lecturer , and Im just the pupil dont forget lol .


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> A naughty one is more fun tho lol



Yes so I have been told lol , is it true though ?


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Okies it seems we have a deal then lol  the cane is all yours lol , im sure you will weild it better than me . You are the Lecturer , and Im just the pupil dont forget lol .



Great babe x You can wear the trousers unless you're in detention and then I get to use the cane lol Are we fast tracking or shall we drag the lessons out a bit longer so you get your A++++++ Distinction?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Heidi..... where are you hiding lol?????


----------



## mikep1979

howdy y'all


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Heidi..... where are you hiding lol?????



Hiya......I'm Here.....yipee....which bloke we gonna abuse tonight...lol...
still in Ross Kemp mode....oooooo...Masterful in Gangs


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> howdy y'all



Hi Mike , well you are not Heidi but you'll do lol  where is she then??? hiding , she told me to meet her here !!!! * HEIDI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hiya......I'm Here.....yipee....which bloke we gonna abuse tonight...lol...
> still in Ross Kemp mode....oooooo...Masterful in Gangs



hahahahahahahahahaha well it seems i am the only bloke here tonight huni


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hiya......I'm Here.....yipee....which bloke we gonna abuse tonight...lol...
> still in Ross Kemp mode....oooooo...Masterful in Gangs



OOOoooopsss there you are lol  Ive found Mike ... will he do you lol ???


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Mike , well you are not Heidi but you'll do lol  where is she then??? hiding , she told me to meet her here !!!! * HEIDI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Hi hun...I'm here......


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha well it seems i am the only bloke here tonight huni



Are you volunteering then Mike ?? Heidi.. you best sort him out lol


----------



## Steff

eellloooooooooo xx
i have just remembered i like bryan adams alot haha


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Are you volunteering then Mike ?? Heidi.. you best sort him out lol



lol well i never say never huni hehehehehe


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Are you volunteering then Mike ?? Heidi.. you best sort him out lol




OOOOO...how we gonna sort this bad boy out then...lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun...I'm here......



he he he yes ive seen you now 

Right whos getting it tonight then ? .....


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> eellloooooooooo xx
> i have just remembered i like bryan adams alot haha




Hi steff... How you doing???

OO..Bryan Adams....I'd run to him...lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OOOOO...how we gonna sort this bad boy out then...lol



well im not sure , have you got any ideas ? , he is a bad boy so he will like to be punished im sure


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> he he he yes ive seen you now
> 
> Right whos getting it tonight then ? .....




So far on the list hun

Ross Kemp
Bryan Adams
and Mike


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> well im not sure , have you got any ideas ? , he is a bad boy so he will like to be punished im sure



hahahahahahahahaha be gentle ladies i am injured after all hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> eellloooooooooo xx
> i have just remembered i like bryan adams alot haha



Hey Steff good choice i said Bryan Adams a few pages back , hes hot lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> well im not sure , have you got any ideas ? , he is a bad boy so he will like to be punished im sure




Ahhh...but he injured...so we'll have to be gentle....


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> So far on the list hun
> 
> Ross Kemp
> Bryan Adams
> and Mike



yes they will do but who will you and steffi have ??


----------



## mikep1979

hehehehehehehe well only gentle on the shoulder ladies


----------



## Steff

ahh yes you did soory we can share him addict i get his bottom half tho mmmm 


hey heidi x x


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes they will do but who will you and steffi have ??



hahahahahhaha  i will have mr dyer thanks


----------



## sasha1

Eminem for me..........Tatoos....and looks in need of a good sorting out.....OOOOOOOOEERRRR.


----------



## mikep1979

*coughs* am i invisible in all this???? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ahh yes you did soory we can share him addict i get his bottom half tho mmmm
> 
> 
> hey heidi x x



noooo im having that lol


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> *coughs* am i invisible in all this???? lol



Aww hun.....we were all going easy on you...cause your injured


----------



## Steff

lolol i used to have it bad for eminem not now tho lol


hello mike


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> noooo im having that lol



ok then you can have neither if your gunna get picky tut


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Aww hun.....we were all going easy on you...cause your injured



heck less of the easy on me!!!!!! hahahahahahaha

hi steff


----------



## Steff

how are you mike


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> how are you mike



not to bad. you?


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> lolol i used to have it bad for eminem not now tho lol
> 
> 
> hello mike






I bet he a right d**** ****....hahaha.......ooooo Eminen...need him to 8mile


----------



## Steff

fine thanks 

ooooooh the rain has finally arrived typical i got half a garden to tidy , i shall leave it and let the toys get wet i think


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> *coughs* am i invisible in all this???? lol



hahahaha no of course not , you said be gentle so we are


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahahaha no of course not , you said be gentle so we are



well sod being gentle ladies just use and abuse me hehehehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

i need no more invitation then that hahahhaha x


----------



## Steff

whens the abuse starting then im all warmed up and raring


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i need no more invitation then that hahahhaha x



Hahaha me too lol....... brace yourself


----------



## mikep1979

*braces himself* do your worst ladies hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> *braces himself* do your worst ladies hehehehehe



mmmmm im really good at being bad


----------



## mikep1979

hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> *braces himself* do your worst ladies hehehehehe



 * Evil chuckle * READY MICHAEL???????????


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> * Evil chuckle * READY MICHAEL???????????



more than ready anne marie


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> more than ready anne marie



heidi helppppp where are you deborchery is afoot


----------



## mikep1979

lol *lays back and gets ready* hehehehehe


----------

